# It's Not New Any More!!!



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

We are now the proud owners of a used 06 29fbhs. The maiden voyage went suprisingly well. The one and only thing I found wrong was the exhaust fan in the bathroom was wired up backwards and was blowing air in instead of pulling it out. No problem though, just dropped the screen out and switched the wires.







we really love the new 5'er, especially the corner shower, I can now shower in the camper and still have skin on my elbows after.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you had a good first trip. Now you can look forward to the next trip.

Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...them 5'ers have nice showers. For us lowly trailer campers, the best we can do is the pleated shower door mod. Glad you had a great trip. The backwards wiring problem in the bathroom is common.

Randy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

What's this about a shower with elbow room? I'm jealous. My fan was wired backwards too.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrat's on your first trip in your "used" 5'ver.
I agree with your comment regarding the shower.
We had an 18" TT before our OB 5'ver. I used to have to sit on the toilet to wash my knee.
Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on your new used OB fiver. A Beauty and a Beast







Sound like you had a great start and the TV to pull her too







.
Jan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

east,

Congratulations on your successful maiden voyage!








Glad to hear it went well, and now you can consider yourselves 'official Outbackers'! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's to many more great OUTBACKING TRIPS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing like a successful maiden voyage! Glad to hear everything went well...sans the fan. action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you had a good first trip out

Don


----------

